# "growlers" At The Taphouse!



## .DJ. (19/3/10)

Still a few months away but how good would this be!!! :icon_drunk: 

http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2010/...ers-coming.html


----------



## mckenry (19/3/10)

.DJ. said:


> Still a few months away but how good would this be!!! :icon_drunk:
> 
> http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2010/...ers-coming.html



Sounds excellent. Went to Sydney taphouse the other day. Can barely afford 500mL of some of their beers..... Imagine what 2L is gonna cost haha
Wont stop me though. Bring it on.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (19/3/10)

I've got a Stone Brewing 2 litre growler - that I fill from my keg system and bring to parties 

Gets the punters excited


----------



## Bribie G (19/3/10)

Meh when I was a whippersnapper in the UK you could go to the pub with a purpose made plastic 5 pint container - forerunner of the modern polypins - and get it filled with Newcastle Exhibition etc. Mind you, those growlers look like a good bet for drinking straight out of them. Cuts out the extra washing up of glasses.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (19/3/10)

mckenry said:


> Can barely afford 500mL of some of their beers..... Imagine what 2L is gonna cost haha


For comparison here are Stones prices 

http://www.stonebrew.com/visit/beer.asp

You wouldn't have to twist my arm to move to the states

Cheers


----------



## bconnery (19/3/10)

BribieG said:


> Meh when I was a whippersnapper in the UK you could go to the pub with a purpose made plastic 5 pint container - forerunner of the modern polypins - and get it filled with Newcastle Exhibition etc. Mind you, those growlers look like a good bet for drinking straight out of them. Cuts out the extra washing up of glasses.



Still can in some places Bribie. 
When I was there last I got Harvey's Sussex Best, from a newsagent type place in this little village, in what can only really be described as a milk carton, kind of heavy duty cardboard like a stronger version of a noodle box 
I also got takeaways from a brewery called Kings Head in a 2L plastic milk bottle. Same village. 

Sure they don't keep, but they didn't last the evening anyway!


----------



## Stuster (19/3/10)

That'd be great. A growler of IIPA please. :icon_drunk:


----------



## mckenry (19/3/10)

Cortez The Killer said:


> For comparison here are Stones prices
> 
> http://www.stonebrew.com/visit/beer.asp
> 
> ...



Yes, that is cheap. Some taphouse beers were $12+ for 500mL


----------



## Doc (19/3/10)

I have a good selection of growlers I've sourced when in the states.
Wonder if they will be filling any growler or if they'll do like the US, and only fill their own branded growlers (hence why I have a good selection of US ones) ?
Would have loved it a few weeks back, to take away a growler of Murray's Shawns Fault 

Doc


----------



## Snowdog (19/3/10)

Doc said:


> I have a good selection of growlers I've sourced when in the states.
> Wonder if they will be filling any growler or if they'll do like the US, and only fill their own branded growlers (hence why I have a good selection of US ones) ?
> Would have loved it a few weeks back, to take away a growler of Murray's Shawns Fault
> 
> Doc



Not sure what states you were in, but due to the myraid of state laws due to the prohibition repeal of 1933, some state laws and licensing requirements say the beer must leave the pub in a 'properly labeled' container. Hense, the only filling their own branded growlers.


----------



## oztapguy (22/3/10)

Cortez The Killer said:


> For comparison here are Stones prices
> 
> http://www.stonebrew.com/visit/beer.asp
> 
> ...


Ah, but they don't have our lovely (yet onerous) excise regulations!


----------



## T.D. (22/3/10)

Doc said:


> Wonder if they will be filling any growler or if they'll do like the US, and only fill their own branded growlers (hence why I have a good selection of US ones) ?



I have a feeling it will only be their own bottles that you can fill, and I have an even bigger feeling that they won't be cheap... Lets hope I am wrong about that!

Great concept though...


----------

